# Custom Embroidered Towels?



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, perhaps this isn't exactly meant to be in the Fashion section of the forum, if it isn't i would like to appologize in advance for that. However i believe that towels are also an important part of a gentleman's apparel. I am looking for UK manufacturers of Embroidered Towels. I would like two bath towels aswell as two hand towels embroided with my heraldic badge, if possible at low cost. Any advice? :icon_smile:


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,

Well if you manage to find any UK manufacturers of plain towels (the embroidery side of things doesn't itnerest me very much I'm afraid!) I'd like to hear about them! I recently bought several old stock Christy towels from Fortnums as they were the old made in England models. Even there most of the towels were the new Turkish-made equivalents however. 
Christy would possibly be an option (though would probably have a large minimum order requirement far in excess of what you have suggested you want) and I'm sure that Czech and Speake and D.R Harris could also get what you want made as they sell towels embroidered with their own logos and must be used to dealing with rich customer's whims. Having said that, though, there's the major obstacle. Even machine embroidery of a crest will be expensive and require considerable set-up costs to the manufacturer which will obviously be passed on to you. Perhaps you could buy some plain Christy (or equivalent) towels and then take them to Hand and Lock on Savile Row to have them embroidered for you. Whatever way you choose to do this, though, I'd be surprised if you could get them for less than £50 a towel.

Chris.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

The Dandy said:


> Okay, perhaps this isn't exactly meant to be in the Fashion section of the forum, if it isn't i would like to appologize in advance for that. However i believe that *towels are also an important part of a gentleman's apparel*. I am looking for UK manufacturers of Embroidered Towels. I would like two bath towels aswell as two hand towels embroided with my heraldic badge, if possible at low cost. Any advice? :icon_smile:


Please explain why...

*W_B*


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Towels, _by definition_, are _not _apparel.

OP, whether or not you are a troll, as some have suggested, you certainly appear to be willfully courting controversy, and increasingly so, with every new thread.

Perhaps some forethought, prior to posting, might be prudent.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

In the OP's defense, it is conceivable that, if a man argues vehemently enough with his spouse when he has just exited the bath, that he may find himself locked outside wearing only a towel.

Hence, apparel; we can only hope, at that point, to be as presentable and nicely embroidered as possible for our curious neighbors. 

DH


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Please explain why...
> 
> *W_B*


Well, firstly one wears them when exiting the shower. Also they are made of cloth and all men have them. Okay, okay my arguments suck... :icon_pale: Anyway, can you help?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*I also suspect that my servants are stealing my towels.*

This place does golf towels, but I figured they could maybe slip in a real towel. Unfortunately, the crest seems a bit inauthentic.
Can I just pin my heraldic blazer crest on a towel?


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

No, i want my own Coat of Arms on my towels, not one that has been made up for people who still think coats of arms belong to a family name, as they do not.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I go for towels labled "his" and "hers."

That way I don't get wife cooties all over me!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What colors would you like your towels to be?


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Dandy,

I do hope you'll host an AAAC social at your chateau, after the wedding and what-not!

- Mike


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Grayson said:


>


But I think this thread might even deserve the triple! :icon_smile_big:
https://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/triple.jpg


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

mjc said:


> Dandy,
> 
> I do hope you'll host an AAAC social at your chateau, after the wedding and what-not!
> 
> - Mike


Would that include towels too?


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't be gauche. You would bring your own towels, bearing your own arms.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mjc said:


> Don't be gauche. You would bring your own towels, bearing your own arms.


HA!!

I'll bring mine in a plastic bag or laundry basket like I'm going to the beach!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

mjc said:


> Don't be gauche. You would bring your own towels, bearing your own arms.


Yeah but they would have to be clean, washed and sanitized towels.


----------



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

Are you the Earl of Bath? Sorry, I couldn't resist! I believe Ralph Lauren offers and towel embroidering service, you should ask them, they are always super helpful!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Water, water, water... everywhere*

^^^^^

haha... then I must the Princesss of Water:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

lovemeparis said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> haha... then I must the Princesss of Water:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


You know, Bath is a city in England and there is an earl of Bath if i am not mistaken :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Augustus said:


> Are you the Earl of Bath? Sorry, I couldn't resist! I believe Ralph Lauren offers and towel embroidering service, you should ask them, they are always super helpful!


Ralph Lauren towels are expensive.


----------

